# Fuente ajustable y regulada de 110V



## josehf34 (Jul 1, 2009)

hola.

resulta que necesito una fuente que pueda entregar 110V, sea regulada y ajustable.

me inspire en este diseño de una fuente de 50V ajustable:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-50-v-0-5-amp-9940/

el problema es que la mia necesito que me entregue un total maximo de 110V (ya que para pasarlo a 220v creo que se necesita otro transformador) 

ademas necesito que me colaboren con el diagrama para que en total tenga 2 salidas (y si son tan amables despues ayudarme en las posibles modificaciones que le haga al diagrama para adaptarle mas salidas) 

espero me comprendan, busque por el foro y la que mas se aproxima a lo que necesito es esa de 50V pero el problema es que el circuito en el que se va a usar consume 50V y en un mismo espacio puede que haya 1 o 2 de estos circuitos si es que no hay mas. Devido a esto posiblemente despues preguntare como pasar 110V desde una linea electrica AC a 220V 

un saludo y disculpen tanto problema e insistencia con este tema de la fuente  ops:


----------



## algp (Jul 18, 2009)

Creo que si este post no ha recibido respuesta despues de ya 16 dias es por lo confuso que resulta:

- Fuente regulada y ajustable de 110V...   cuanta corriente?   regulable en que rango?
  Supongo que hablas de 110Vdc ?
- Dices que para pasarlo a 220V se necesita otro transformador.... que es lo que necesitas entonces? 110V o 220V?
  Nuevamente ..... Vdc o Vac ?
- Dices que el circuito en el que se va a usar consume 50V. Entonces para que quieres 110V?


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 31, 2009)

necesito una de 110V y otra que entregue 220V me explicare:

Esta fuente la voy a usar en 2 circuitos. el que mas cnsume va a usar la de 220V (osea que entran 110v y se conviertan a 220V) y el que menos consuma va a usar 110V osea entran 110V y ahi se queda.


Cuando digo que la necesito ajustable y con multiples salidas me refiero a esto:

digamos que la fuente tenga 3 salidas. deseo que todas se puedan ajustar de 0 a 110V si es necesario, por si necesito mas voltage en una linea poder seguir usando la misma fuente con un ajuste a un potenciometro o algo:

Es decir seria algo asi:


FUENTE ----- Salida 1 (Ajustado a 10V)
                       ----- Salida 2 (ajustado a 50V)
                       ----- Salida 3 (ajustada a 50V)

a eso me refiero, salidas ajustables y obviamente van a ver momentos en que no se usaria toda la potencia de la fuente es decir de los 110V usaria 58V o 78V pero aun asi necesito la opcion de poder ajustar para cuando agregue alguna cosa. sea un circuito adicional, un sistema de refrigeracion ETC

Por si aun asi no me entienden:

Lo que busco es tener una fuente que en su totalidad pueda entregar 110V (y la otra 220V) pero con varias lineas de salidas y que se pueda ajustar la cantidad de voltaje que entrega cada salida

y segun entiendo la electricidad que proviene de lal inea electrica de la casa es AC, entonces me imagino que para la fuente y los circuitos se necesitaria voltaje DC 

Disculpen si no me explico bienpero no soy muy creativo.

Si aun asi no me entienden porfavor diganlo y buscare una forma de explicar de nuevo


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola.
Por lo que dices, vas a usar el voltaje de línea de 110V, para convertirlo en Voltaje continuo ajustable.
Creo que debes usar un transformador con varias salidas de voltaje, serán de valores muy próximos a los voltaje de corriente continua, lo que hace más fácil la converción de la corriente alterna a continua.
Para los 220V, usas un transformador elevador de voltaje de 110V AC a un valor cercano a 220V AC.
Pero es importante saber la potencia que van a consumir los aparatos y de hay hallar la corriente  necesaria.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Rick-10 (Jul 31, 2009)

No especificaste la CORRIENTE que necesitas! Seria bueno que explicaras para que propósito quieres construir la fuente.

Ademas es poco viable hacer una fuente que regule 110V o 220V. De que se puede, se puede. Pero la cantidad de potencia que se disipara sera demaciada. En todo caso tendrias que mandar a hacer un Transformador con varias derivaciones, para poder ir intercambiandolas de acuerdo al voltaje que necesites.

Saludos.

PD: ---elaficionado--- posteo mientras escribia mi mensaje, motivo por el cual las preguntas son las mismas


----------



## josehf34 (Jul 31, 2009)

creo que no me entendieron. yo lo que necesito es que las salidas puedan ser graduables con algo como un potenciometro o algo.

No necesariamente que el voltage ya venga graduado desde el transformador si no que ya el voltaje uno lo regule con un potenciometro o algo antes de llegar a la salida.

la primera fuente que necesito es de 110V de entrada con una potencia maxima de 110V y la segunda de 110V pero que convierta a 220V

los circuitos van a ser usados en un transmisor RF y un amplificador lineal RF. y necesito que tengan varias salidas y graduables por si por ejemplo voy a agregar otra etapa depotencia tener de donde conectar o si quiero poner un sistema de refrigeracion tener de donde conectarlo y graduar el voltaje.

Segun tengo entendido este tipo de circuitos usan corriente DC y no AC que es la que viene directo de la red electrica de la casa.

Por si no me entendi bien esto es lo que basicamente necesito:

todo normal un transformador comun y corriente como el que se va a usar en una fuente de una sola salida ajustable o no ajustable pero que le entren 110V aC y saldan 110V dC y otra con un transformador que le entren 110V aC y le salgan 220V dC. Pero que el circuito de ambas fuentes pueda tener la opcion de ser graduado directamente en la linea de salida ya sea por un potenciometro u otro elemento para asi hacer menos complicada la construccion y posible reparacion de las fuentes

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 31, 2009)

bueno, segun mi punto de vista hay dos formas de hacer lo que pides:

1 - Necesitarias un transformador 1:1 para aislar la red electrica y luego construir un rectificador controlado de onda completa al cual variando el angulo de conduccion de los SCR variarias la tension RMS presente en la salida, luego filtras esa señal y ya esta.

2 - Necesitarias un conversor DC - DC que seria: rectificas la red electrica, filtras, con esto obtendrias aproximadamente 170VDC, luego a punta de PWM disparas un medio puente de transistores mosfet los cuales van conectados a un transformador de ferrita el cual sirve de aislamiento galvanico, luego del lado secundario, rectificas la señal con diodos de respuesta rapida y filtras con condensadores de buena calidad y low esr.

Dependiendo de tus conocimientos en electronica tu escogerias cual realizar, el primero seria el mas sencillo, pero el segundo es mejor.

Ahora la pregunta que aun no has contestado:

¿De cuanta potencia necesitas la fuente?

potencia en watios, vatios, watts, no en voltios, o por lo menos especifica la corriente que van a consumir los equipos que vas a conectar, los transmisores Rf consumen bastante corriente y si no estoy mal a esa tension de 50VDC trabajan los transmisores FM de 250W, es eso lo que piensas hacer, explicate mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Rick-10 (Ago 1, 2009)

josehf34 dijo:
			
		

> creo que no me entendieron. yo lo que necesito es que las salidas puedan ser graduables con algo como un potenciometro o algo.
> 
> No necesariamente que el voltage ya venga graduado desde el transformador si no que ya el voltaje uno lo regule con un potenciometro o algo antes de llegar a la salida.
> 
> ...


Disculpame que te lo diga pero me parece que no tenes suficientes conocimientos, o simplemente estas obviando algunas cosas como lo que sería la potencia que se va disipar al regular el voltaje. Ya se que en este foro estamos todos para ayudarnos y que a su vez todos empezamos desde cero, pues nadie nace sabiendo. Pero por lo menos tenes que tener cononcimientos básicos, y no esperar a que las otras personas lo hagan todo por ti.

Tu piensas que no entendemos, pero lo que pasa es que no brindas todos los datos. Hasta ahora no has dicho cuanta corriente ni que potencia necesitas.

El voltaje no se regula tan facilmente, es decir, el voltaje no necesitas debe disiparse en los transistores. Y suponiendo que en algún momento necesites 10V y 3A, la potencia que se va a disipar el los transistores serian unos 300W mas o menos.(110V-10V= 100V) Esos 100V deben ser disipados por los transistores, te comento ademas que no son nada baratos y faciles de conseguir transistores que soporten 100VCE, y mucho menos que puedan disipar 300W.

Para poder regular la tension evitando disipar energía, la mejor manera es hacerlo utilizando transformadores con varias derivaciones. Las cuales las vas alternando de acuerdo al voltaje que necesites.



			
				oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> bueno, segun mi punto de vista hay dos formas de hacer lo que pides:
> 
> 1 - Necesitarias un transformador 1:1 para aislar la red electrica y luego construir un rectificador controlado de onda completa al cual variando el angulo de conduccion de los SCR variarias la tension RMS presente en la salida, luego filtras esa señal y ya esta.
> 
> ...



La primera opcion que propusiste no es factible para implementarla en fuentes de tensión variables porque estos metodos solo se utilizan en elementos como motores, algún foco,etc. No así para alimentar otros dispositivos electrónicos como transmisores, una radio, etc.

La segunda podria ser, pero no podes usar por ejemplo PWM para regular 12V de una fuente 30V y alimentar una radio, porque genera ruido y otras cosas en las que no voy a profundizar. Si podes hacerlo para alimentar elementos como los que cite mas arriba. El conversor DC-DC puede modificar su tensión de salida variando el duty cycle, solo para establizar una tensión fija, pero no se puede variar tanto, porque sino seria como utilizar PWM y sucedería lo que explique mas arriba.


Si algún miembro del foro no esta deacuerdo con lo que escribí, le pido que haga el favor de corregirme, porque no soy el dueño de la verdad y puedo estar equivocado, ya que con mis 16 años no tengo todavía la suficiente experiencia como para sostener firmemente mis afirmaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 1, 2009)

entonces ya viendo que se esta complicando esto. que seria lo mas recomendable?

mi idea surgio porque en este mismo foro he visto fuentes regulables pero de 1 sola salida y de maximo 38 o 50V si mi memoria no me falla.

Yo lo que queria es poder ajustar la fuente y tener mas "capacidad" disponible en la fuente, envezde esos 38V o 50V tener 110V de donde cojer pero por lo que veo ya me va a tocar es crear diferentes fuentes

Yo en construccion de fuentes no tengo practicamente ninguna experiencia.

nose si mi idea este mal pero aqui va:

Yo queria ese tipo de fuente porque digamos. en un momento el circuito entero va a consumir 13.8V pero digamos que luego agregara un amplificador que necesita 15V para funcionar, conectaria el de 13.8V a una salida que este enregando 13.8V y el 15V a una salida que este entregando 15V y asi sucesivamente, porque no estoy seguro si digamos tengo una fuente que me entregue 50V de salida por ahi pueda conectar el de 13.8V y el de15V, creo que sencillamente no funcionaria y terminaria dañando los dos circuitos por usar un voltaje tan alto

saludos y aun asi muchas gracias


----------



## algp (Ago 2, 2009)

Segun dices no tienes experiencia en construccion de fuentes de alimentacion.... entonces para que complicarte con requerimientos extremos que posiblemente aun no nececitas en este momento?

Personalmente pienso que es mas practico una fuente de alimentacion regulable simple o dual ( dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer ), que entregue 1 o 2A, y con tensiones de salida "normales" ( max 24V - 30V o como mucho 50V ). Para experimentar eso suele ser suficiente, y puedes encontrar diagramas completos aqui en el foro.

Luego si para un caso especifico necesitas una fuente de 100Vdc estabilizada, seria mas practico hacer ese circuito y no una regulable de 0V a 100Vdc.

Y de hecho lo normal es usar cada circuito con la tension que le corresponde. Si un circuito usa 13.8V y otro 15V no seria muy recomendable usar ambos a 15V. Y de hecho usar ambos a 50V seria matarlos.


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 2, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> Segun dices no tienes experiencia en construccion de fuentes de alimentacion.... entonces para que complicarte con requerimientos extremos que posiblemente aun no nececitas en este momento?
> 
> Personalmente pienso que es mas practico una fuente de alimentacion regulable simple o dual ( dependiendo de lo que quieras hacer ), que entregue 1 o 2A, y con tensiones de salida "normales" ( max 24V - 30V o como mucho 50V ). Para experimentar eso suele ser suficiente, y puedes encontrar diagramas completos aqui en el foro.
> 
> ...



si pero eso es exactamente lo que yo queria evitar, tener que construir un circuito nuevo cada vez que necesitara mas voltaje.


entonces segun lo que entiendo es que es mejor hacer una fuente con un voltaje determinado pero estabilizada? y si digamos tengo varios circuitos cada uno con diferente voltaje me tocaria hacer una fuente distinta para cada circuito, ese problema fue el que me llevo a construir esta fuente


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 2, 2009)

josehf34 dijo:
			
		

> si pero eso es exactamente lo que yo queria evitar, tener que construir un circuito nuevo cada vez que necesitara mas voltaje.



Pues construye los que necesitas y los tienes ahi sin usar



			
				josehf34 dijo:
			
		

> si pero eso es exactamente lo que yo queria evitar, tener que construir un circuito nuevo cada vez que necesitara mas voltaje.
> 
> 
> entonces segun lo que entiendo es que es mejor hacer una fuente con un voltaje determinado pero estabilizada? y si digamos tengo varios circuitos cada uno con diferente voltaje me tocaria hacer una fuente distinta para cada circuito, ese problema fue el que me llevo a construir esta fuente



Pues haz varias reguladas hasta 50Vdc y de ahi conectas para todos los circuitos, ahora una sola fuente de varias salidas es la combinacion de varias fuentes mas pequeñas, asi que sea de una u otra forma te toca hacer un circuito por cada voltaje diferente que necesites asi se alimenten con el mismo transformador.

fijate que hay valores estandar de tension que los puedes hacer de manera facil con reguladores integrados y s necesitas mas corriente, refuerzas con un transistor Bjt, por ejemplo +-5v, +-9v, +-12v, +-15, si necesitas tensiones extrañas como por ejemplo +13.8v, +24v, +48v, etc, entonces haces la(s) variable(s).

Saludos.


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 2, 2009)

creo que comienzo a entender.

pero si hiciera varias fuentes de 50V no tendria que tener varias conexiones el aparato? o es mas sencillo hacer fuentes de 110v fija ? nose si me estoy haciendo explicar pero de lo poco que entiendo sobre fuentes de alimentacion es que de la linea electrica pueden salir 110VAC excepto europa y argentina que salen 220VAC. Segun me han dicho hay transformadores que cojen esos 110VAC y los convierten en 110VDC para usarse en circuitos electronicos. pero asi mismo hay transformadores que convierten ese voltaje 110VAC en un voltaje mas pequenio 36VDC 50VDC etc.

Me han dicho que podria construir una fuente de 50V y usar un regulador en el circuito. es decir si tengo un circuito que necesita 5V para funcionar y la fuente disponible es de 50V. puedo usar un LM7805 en la entrada de voltaje positiva del circuito  para que asi de esos 50V saque solo 5V (por lo menos eso es lo que he logrado entender). y lo mismo si otro circuito digamos de 12V va a usar esa misma fuente de 50V puedo usar otro regulador.

Pero tengo algunas dudas como por ejemplo que pasaria si digamos construyo una fuente de 110VDC estatica para 2 circuitos de 50V cada uno. seria un total de 100V en uso, que pasaria con los otros 10V restantes?

Y otra pregunta. tambien he entendido o eso creo que hay transformadores que reciven 110VAC y los convieten a 220VDC. segun entiendo esos 220VDC me servirian como voltaje es decir podria poner 4 circuitos que usen 50V cada uno dando un total de 200V en uso, estoy equivocado o esto se puede hacer?

y otra pregunta (creo que ya me estoy volviendo estresante   ) supongamos que lo que entiendo de la segunda pregunta del transformador a 220VDC si se hace. que pasaria si necesito mas voltaje? digamos que para 6 circuitos de 50V cada uno dando un total de 300V necesarios? lo digo porque no he encontrado mucha información sobre eso y esa duda se me acaba de despertar

y una ultima pregunta. si la fuente que haga solo tiene una (1) salida abria algun problema si a esa salida conecto circuitos con diferentes necesidades de voltaje? es decir uno de 5V otro de 12V otro de 15V, a cosas asi me refiero

saludos y gracias por su paciencia


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 2, 2009)

lo siento precione el boton equivocado envezde editar  

pero ya que el mensaje de arriba no sale la opcion de editar, nose porque.

Cuando digo a que si el aparato no necesitaria varias conexiones electricas. me refiero a que si no necesitaria varias conexiones a la linea electrica de la casa.

saludos


----------



## Rick-10 (Ago 2, 2009)

Hasta ahora no entiendo para que queres los 110VDC.... Dime que circuito electrónico alimentarias con 110VDC? Lo unico que se me ocurre es un amplificador de audio, y no se utilizan fuentes variables para alimentar amplificador de esa calaña.

Creo que estas muy confudido. Como es eso de que para alimentar 2 circuitos de 50V cada uno necesitas 100V? No sería mas fácil colocar los dos circuitos en paralelo?.

Sigo insistiendo en la utilización de un trasformador con varias derivaciones, cúal es el problema de utilizarlo? O ya tenes los transformadores 1:1 y 1:2? Pero si querés hacer una fuente que a la vez te sirva como estufa...

Bueno, eso es todo lo que puedo aportar. Ojala se te aclaren las dudas. Todo es cuestión de usar el sentido común, no existe ningún secreto.

Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 2, 2009)

La de 50VDC regulable es aparte, porque los CI reguladores de bajo voltaje se queman con esa tension.

Puedes usar por ejemplo una salida rectificada y flitrada de +18VDC para sacar todos las tensiones bajas hasta +15VDC y usar por ejemplo otra salida rectificada y flitrada de +55VDC o +60VDC para hacer la variable. Lo que necesitarias es un transformador que cumpla con estos requisitos. 

Saludos.


----------



## W3B0NC1T0 (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola, 

Creo que tienes una confusión de términos. Investiga un poco sobre voltaje, intensidad, potencia

No soy experto, pero tengo algunas nociones.

No hay (hasta donde sé) transformadores que conviertan corriente alterna en continua. Creo que la única corriente que se puede transformar es la alterna. Se "transformadorrma" su voltaje incrementándolo o reduciendolo.


No se puede utilizar una fuente de 100 VDC para alimentar dos circuitos de 50 V cada uno. Si están conectados en paralelo, ¡ambos recibirían 100 V! (y no creo que estén conectados en serie)

Ahora, si tienes 6 circuitos que se alimentan con 50V c/u  ¡No necesitas 300 V! necesitas los mismos 50V pero consumiran mayór corriente. De ahí la pregunta reiterada de  "¿De cuanta potencia necesitas la fuente?"



> y una ultima pregunta. si la fuente que haga solo tiene una (1) salida abria algun problema si a esa salida conecto circuitos con diferentes necesidades de voltaje? es decir uno de 5V otro de 12V otro de 15V, a cosas asi me refiero



Claro, cada circuito necesita su voltaje específico y consume un determinado nivel de corriente.


Creo, que lo que necesitas es una fuente multiple (con varias salidas), con salidas fijas y variables. Pero el diseño depende del consumo que tengan los circuitos.  En términos simples, los circuitos no consumen voltios, consumen amperios. Así, es posible que existan circuitos que requieran poco voltaje pero consuman MUCHOS amperios.

Bueno, que alguien complemente o corrija lo dicho

Saludos


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 3, 2009)

Rick-10 dijo:
			
		

> Hasta ahora no entiendo para que queres los 110VDC.... Dime que circuito electrónico alimentarias con 110VDC? Lo unico que se me ocurre es un amplificador de audio, y no se utilizan fuentes variables para alimentar amplificador de esa calaña.
> 
> Creo que estas muy confudido. Como es eso de que para alimentar 2 circuitos de 50V cada uno necesitas 100V? No sería mas fácil colocar los dos circuitos en paralelo?.
> 
> ...



no es un solo circuito. es para poder conectar varios circuitos que estarian dentro de un mismo gabinete a solo esa fuente.

creo que comienzo a entender. si conecto los circuitos que necesitan 50V todos a una misma salida no abria problema pues estarian reciviendo correctamente 50V. si no estoy en lo correcto porfavor corrijanme

pero entonces si deseo conectar un circuito digamos de 5V utilizaria un LM7805 conectado a la entrada de voltaje para el circuito que iria conectado a la fuente de 50V. si no estoy en lo correcto porfavor corrijanme

El problema con los transformadores es que muy pocas veces los he llegado a usar y hasta el momento no me han explicado correctamente como conectar un transformador correctamente, por lo que al momento de poner el transformador necesitaria de alguien mas para que me guiara. ese es basicamente el problema.

Con lo de la corriente no estoy seguro pues en las especificaciones del circuito al parecer no dice nada. por ejemplo este seria posiblemente uno de los circuitos de 50V y hasta el momento no encuentro nada relacionado con eso: http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/Amplifier%20300%20Watt%20(BLF278)/Parts.txt

un ejemplo que puede servir es. el pll veronica necesita 13.8V para funcionar pero he buscado y no encuentro donde dice exactamente cuanta corriente usa. y segun lo que he logrado entender si conectara ese circuito a una fuente de 50V necesitaria un transformador tipo LM7XXX pero que obviamente fuera del valor necesario para ese voltaje para asi el circuito pueda funcionar correctamente

saludos y muchas gracias al parecer se me empieza a aclarar un poco todo


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2009)

jose, te recomiendo que veas este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-0-250v-0-2-5a-serie-22239/, ademas que te fijes realmente que corriente necesitas suministrarle a tu consumo.


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 3, 2009)

no entiendo bien de que se trata, por lo que alcanzo a entender al parecer es una fuente con 6 salidas.

lo que aun no entiendo es como calcular la corriente que necesita un circuito con solo suministrarme el voltaje que necesita para operar


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 3, 2009)

no tiene 6 salidas, tiene 1, lo que tiene son 6 entradas seleccionables, eso se hace para que la disipacion de calor en el regulador sea minima (la potencia disipada se calcula segun: (Vi-Vo) x Io) ) siempre que la dif entre la tension de entrada y la de salida del regulador sea baja, la disipacion será baja, vos todavia no aclaraste cual es la corriente que consume el circuito que pretendes alimentar, la que yo te propuse mas arriba entrega un maximo de 2.5Amperes continuos.


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 3, 2009)

hazard es que lo que ocurre es que nose calcular la corriente que consume los circuitos. necesito saber como se hace ese calculo porque por ejemplo solo me dan el voltaje y ya 


me han explicado lo siguiente y al parecer he dado con la corriente que necesitaria cada circuito

I = 300 / 50
I= 6

6 amperios necesitaria cada circuito. entonces seria totalmente inviable construir esta fuente porque aparte de que el precio seria demasiado grande el regimen de error tambien seria grande.

nose si nos estemos equivocando pues cada uno de esos circuitos lleva un transformador consigo mismo.

si pueden examinen este circuto: 

sera que ese transformador ayuda en algo para que nonecesite exactamente 6Amperiosde corriente? porque si digamos fueran 4 de esos circuitos serian mas o menos 20amperios o 30amperios porque segun me han dicho tambien influye la disipacion la cual no entiendo bien lo que es. practicamente si en realidad consume eso no se puede hacer la fuente


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 3, 2009)

lo siento el circuito es este: http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/Amplifier 300Watt (BLF278)/


----------



## algp (Ago 4, 2009)

josehf34 dijo:
			
		

> me han explicado lo siguiente y al parecer he dado con la corriente que necesitaria cada circuito
> 
> I = 300 / 50
> I= 6
> ...


En realidad eso es un calculo aproximado de lo que podria necesitar el circuito. Es decir... eso ocurriria si la eficiencia del circuito fuera 100%, y eso nunca ocurre. Entonces supongo que el consumo deberia ser mas de 6A. Digo supongo porque mi experiencia con RF es nula.

Por lo que vi en el datasheet del transistor este soporta bastante mas de 6A.

Usualmente junto con la documentacion de un determinado circuito esta indicado el consumo de corriente, cuando este es considerable ( un circuito que haga parpadear un led con 555 por ejemplo consumira menos de 100mA, en ese caso no se suele indicar el consumo de corriente ). En el caso de este circuito veo que no hay ninguna documentacion, solo lista de partes y graficos del PCB. No hay ni siquiera un diagrama esquematico normal.

Para un circuito de esta potencia no es recomendable hacer una fuente regulable que te sirva para muchas cosas y tambien para ese circuito. Para un circuito asi es mas recomendable hacerle su propia fuente. No se si sea necesario que sea regulada, tal vez no. ( supongo que no... pero averigua mejor... )

Si te animas a hacer ese circuito te recomiendo primero verificar que puedes conseguir y hacer todas las partes ( ojo que especifica resistencias de pelicula metalica.. las normales de carbon no te serviran ).
Tambien te recomiendo que te asesore alguien con experiencia en circuitos de RF. ( yo no tengo experiencia en eso, apenas una ligera idea ). Un circuito de RF no es como un circuito digital que lo armas en protoboard y funciona. Con RF hay mas cosas a tomar en consideracion.

Por ultimo... supongo que ya has verificado el uso legal de esa frecuencia. Si se hacen experimentos de RF hay que tomar en cuenta que ciertos rangos de frecuencia estan reservados para ciertos usos y en muchos casos se necesita autorizacion de algun organismo del estado para usar una determinada frecuencia. Si se experimenta con potencias muy pequeñas por poco tiempo tal vez no habria problema, pero con 300W es otra cosa.


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 4, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> josehf34 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en efecto tengo permiso para transmitir en la frecuencia que pienso transmitir.

lo del circuito ya pienso usar es fuentes estaticas ya que entendi mejor como va todo y no creo necesario usar una fuente ajustable.

los componentes que este necesita segun he averiguado si los consigo el problema es que lo que me limita ahora a construir dicho circuito es el amperaje que necesita 6amp por circuito es  una cantidad considerable. El problema basicamente ahora es la fuente porque en esa pagina he visto ese de 300W y pues si pusiera 2 o 4 de esos circuitos seria un total de 24 amperios o 30 requeridos, la fuente saldria muy costosa armarla y no estaria interesado por el momento en armar algo que de tanto amperaje.

Tambien en la misma pagina del circuito de 300W osea esta http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/  tambien hay un amplificador de 2KW (2000W) el cual necesita teoricamente 0.74 amperios para funcionar. el gran problema es que necesita 2700V para poder funcionar y segun entiendo construir una fuente que entregue ese voltaje tambien es demasiado costoso.

el circuito de 300W trae incluido un transformador pero dudo que sirva para algo en la cuestion del amperaje pero aun asi estas son las caracteristicas: 
1:4 broadband balun transformadorrmer
       Ferrocube, type: 2865000202 (Philips) with 2 brass tubes.
       14 x 14 x 8 mm (corematerial must have an operating frequency less or equal to 
       200MHz)
       Primary 2.5 turns teflon wire (innerwire of 3.3 mm Teflon coax will do)
       Secondary two brass tubes soldered at one end together (bias side) and the other
       ends are soldered to their resp. gate's of the BLF278 (see drawing)


que me aconsejan que haga?  

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 4, 2009)

Siendote sincero creo que es mejor que te armes una fuente sencilla que simplemente cumpla con los requerimientos de potencia del amplificador RF, segun lo que comentas veo que quieres armarte algo grande, la verdad en la poca experiencia que tengo con RF, las demandas de potencia son grandes, la fuente debe ser capas de entregarte grandes cantidades de corriente de manera sostenida y sin ofender   creo que no estas preparado para construir una fuente complicada como las que te muestran los compañeros, te lo digo porque te vas a gastar mas tiempo y dinero tratando de construirla y despues mas tiempo y dinero tratando de hacerla funcionar.

Lo que te recomiendo:

consigue un transformador de 110VAC con 2 salidas:
-una de 37VAC con unos 8 Amperios (para alimentar una etapa de 300W), rectificas con un puente de 40Amp y filtras con un buen electrolico (hay que diseñarlo)

-y otra salida de 12VAC unos 2 o 3 Amperios y con esto haces 2 fuentes: las pequeñas de +5, +12 etc y te haces una variable con un L317 y un refuerzo de corriente con BJT para de ahi sacar los +13.8VDC.

El transformador lo puedes mandar a hacer, por eso no hay problema, si te decides por esta opcion, pregunta que nosotros te ayudamos.

PD: el comentario es en buena onda, acuerdate que para aprender a correr primero ahi que aprender a caminar  

Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 5, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Siendote sincero creo que es mejor que te armes una fuente sencilla que simplemente cumpla con los requerimientos de potencia del amplificador RF, segun lo que comentas veo que quieres armarte algo grande, la verdad en la poca experiencia que tengo con RF, las demandas de potencia son grandes, la fuente debe ser capas de entregarte grandes cantidades de corriente de manera sostenida y sin ofender   creo que no estas preparado para construir una fuente complicada como las que te muestran los compañeros, te lo digo porque te vas a gastar mas tiempo y dinero tratando de construirla y despues mas tiempo y dinero tratando de hacerla funcionar.
> 
> Lo que te recomiendo:
> 
> ...



eso es lo que pienso hacer por el momento.

para el primer circuito no creo necesitar mas de 5amperios. 

ese circuito consta del PLL Veronica de 1wat, codificador estereo, etapa amplificadora de 50W ( que no estoy seguro de que voltaje necesita para funcionar pues en la pagina de donde la saque no especifican http://www.3-mtr.información/shareware/Amplifier%2050Watt%20(BLW-60)/   ), y un filtro de bajos pero este al parecer  seria alimentado por la potencia saliente del amplificador de 50W

esa etapa amplificadora es practicamente obligatoria si luego quiero agregar un amplificador lineal (con este amplificador es donde tengo el problema con la fuente). 

Yo calculo que en este primer circuito se necesitaran 4 amperios pero como esto no es exacto yo digo que con 5 amperios y 15 o 20V seria suficiente.

Lo que tu dices sobre el transformador me da una duda. yo hasta donde havia logrado entender los amperios que en total entrega la fuente dependen tanto del transformador como del mismo circuito. Basicamente el problema para hacer una fuente que entregue muchos amperios es que puede que el transformador no salga muy caro el embobinado pero puede que los demas componentes de la fuente si.

y tu dices que pida que de 37VAC por una linea con 8amperios. en realidad cada uno de estos circuitos consume 50V por lo que asumo que serian 50VAC los necesarios y segun lo que veo para poner por lo menos dos de estos amplificador neesitaria 17amperios.

Entonces aqui es donde me confundo. si es posible construir una fuente con esos requerimientos de amperaje sin que cuesten varios miles de dolares como las que cuestan las ya echas de suconel?

saludos y muchas gracias por resolverme unas cosas pero tambien gracias por las nuevas dudas que me puedan resolver


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 5, 2009)

Hola josehf34, el transformador que necesitas es de 37VAC para que al rectificar y filtrar te de aproximadamente 50VDC, lo calculas asi:

37VAC (tension del transformador) * 1.4142 (constante) - 1.4 (caida en los diodos del puente rectificador) = 50.93VDC

Claro que este calculo es muy pero muy superficial pero te sirve de base para comenzar a trabajar.

Ahora si necesitas 17 Amperios pidelo de 20 para que no te quedes corto de corriente, la verdad es que sacando una cuenta por encima, una fuente con estas caracteristicas saldria por no mas de $500000 pesos colombianos.

Saludos


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 10, 2009)

Leyendo me encuentro con la siguiente idea:

Considerando que teoricamente para 1 sola fuente necesitaria tener una corriente disponible muy grande para alimentar varios de esos circuitos de 300W se me ha ocurrido lo siguiente pero nose si sea posible.

Mandar a embobinar 2 o 3 transformadores cada uno con dos salidas de 50V a 5 o 6  Amperios. Cada salida alimentaria una fuente independiente para cada circuito. La fuente seria completamente estatica de 1 sola salida.

Me preguntaba si esos 2 o 3 transformadores es posible todos conectarlos al mismo cable de corriente que se conectaria a la linea electrica de la casa, ¿es esto posible?

Tambien havia leido que el circuito de regulacion de la fuente no hay necesidad de hacerlo siempre y cuando la fuente este conectada a una toma electrica con un regulador de votlage o un cortapicos, decian que esto sucedia ya que por ejemplo con el regulador de voltage, el voltage entraria a la fuente completamente regulado y con la etapa de regulacion de la fuente solo se estaria haciendo dos veces el mismo trabajo. Tambien comentaban que descartando esta parte de la fuente el diseño y construccion del circuito de la fuente se vuelve mucho mas basico, pequeño y menos complicado, haciendo mas economico y practico la construccion de la fuente.

Mi pregunta es si esto es verdad pues nose porque sigo dudando de ese comentario.

Saludos y vuelvo y repito, gracias por todas sus ayudas


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 11, 2009)

A ver, en los transformadores tambien influye la regulacion, esto te indica que tanto se cae la tension al conectarle la carga, creo que un estabilizador de varios cientos de voltamperios puede salirte algo costoso, la regulacion que hacen estos estabilizadores es del lado primario de la fuente, que tambien es importante, pero del lado secundario lo que manda es el porcentaje de regulacion que tenga el transformador.

Respecto a la otra pregunta:

*pero en si que potencia vas a manejar?*

hasta para 3 etapas de 300W no hay problema con usar un transformador, pero dices "varias etapas de 300W" *¿cuantas?*, 2, 5, 10, 10000000000, de eso depende la correcta respuesta a tu pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## josehf34 (Ago 11, 2009)

serian maximo dos etapas de 300W por transformador cada una con un requerimiento de 50V y 5 o 6 Amperios para funcionar. 

Por eso pienso que es mejor usar 2 o 3 transformadores ya que he leido y al parecer sale mejor hacer fuentes independientes

En todo caso cada transformador alimentaria maximo 2 fuentes estaticas de 5 o 6 Amperios de corriente y 50V en la unica salida que quiero que tengan



> A ver, en los transformadores tambien influye la regulacion, esto te indica que tanto se cae la tension al conectarle la carga, creo que un estabilizador de varios cientos de voltamperios puede salirte algo costoso, la regulacion que hacen estos estabilizadores es del lado primario de la fuente, que tambien es importante, pero del lado secundario lo que manda es el porcentaje de regulacion que tenga el transformador.



te agradeceria me explicaras de una forma mas sencilla esa parte porque leyendo en otras webs me he encontrado con ese tipo de cosas y aun no entiendo bien como se usa, para que sirve, cuando es necesario entre tantas dudas que tengo

saludos


----------



## ing_njospina (Dic 21, 2009)

Bueno, pues no alcance a leer todo, si decis que tal vez necesites un transformador para doblar de 110 v a 220 v, entonces estas hablando de voltaje alterno, lo cual es muy confuso. por otro lado si el enuncioado dice "Fuente ajustable y regulada de 110V" entonces estas en serios problemas por que no hay reguladores encapsulados para este fin, bueno por lo menos no son comerciales, por que los estuve buscando por cielo y tierra y nada nisiquiera los encontre para 48 v, si queres podes hacer lo que estoy haciendo obteniendo informacion de fuentes conmutadas ensanyando con fuentes mas comerciales y luego pasar a la 110vdc que es un voltaje usado en las subestaciones contruidas en europa principalmente por ABB y otras aplicaciones industriales. Ahora todas estas condiniones pueden definirse mejor si decis la corriente que requiere tu circuito, ahora estoy desarrollando una fuente conmutada que tiene como entrada 110 vac y salida 110 vdc de 5 amp, tal vez parezca una estupides pero si lo hago con un diodos el resultado son casi 160 vdc con un rizado barbaro y no me funciona bien lo que estoy haciendo, si queres podes buscar sobre power supply cookbook  de Brown es muy completo (no te doy el link por que no recuerdo de donde lo saque, pero yo tengo la version 2 es vieja, podes descargar o comprar el nuevo).


----------



## eserock (Dic 22, 2009)

Hola vaya lio que se traen con esto, primero  yo pensaria en el costo de las potencias que pretendes manejar un transformador  con esas caracteristicas es costoso, asi mismo los componentes  que tendrias que usar, si a esto agregas el tamaño que todo esto tendra  no si si lo as considerado, creo que  para iniciar lo primero que debes hacer es aprender a sacar la potencia  que consumira  cada uno de los equipos que conectaras, hacer la suma de todas y ver realmente de cuanta potencia hablas, algo que note es que eres muy reacio a dar informacon mas detallada, asi no funciona este foro el interes de todos es aprender y ayudar a todo el que lo solicite pero para eso hay que tener gran apertura.  Tu solo lo que necesitas son fuentes fijas hasta donde logro entender y seria estupendo que hicieras un dibujo a bloques para ver  como es la cadena de equipos que deseas alimentar todos estamos en la disposicion de ayudarte pero  considera que falta informacion.


----------



## bea (Sep 6, 2010)

hola necesito hacer una fuente de voltajee regulada a 110 vac la tengo que montar si alguien tiene diagramas del circuito espero su ayuda,no la puedo comprar la tengo que hacer yo!


----------

